# FreeBSD on Intel Compute Stick?



## balanga (Feb 29, 2016)

This may be a dumb question, but should it be possible to install FreeBSD on an Intel Compute Stick?

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html


----------



## Uniballer (Feb 29, 2016)

The Intel infoganda says that it comes with Windows 10 pre-installed.  Not clear from the web site how you could install an alternate boot image, or if you can get into the BIOS at all.  I'm sure that is only the first hurdle.

Somebody says they can install Ubuntu Linux on a Windows Compute Stick... same ideas might work for FreeBSD.  Maybe you should buy one and see, and let us know.


----------



## balanga (Feb 29, 2016)

I have one but have no idea how you could set about installing a different OS on it....

Incidentally got one earlier which had Windows 8 installed on it and then applied a free upgrade to Windows 10, which worked OK for a number of weeks, but an automatic Windows update applied itself and it subsequently got into boot loop and could never get as far booting up Windows.

Thankfully I sent it back and got a refund.

It's a great piece of technology though with which you can turn a TV into a computer.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2016)

Thread 53355


----------

